# IP link setup blocked by rfkill, rfkill list empty

## Massimo B.

Hi, I try to get the wifi working on an HP Elitebook:

The bios has a Wifi-Ethernet policy enabled to support only Ethernet exclusively.

However both interfaces are available:

```
# lspci |grep Net

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

25:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
```

Trying to activate:

```
# ip link set wlo1 up

RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
```

But this is empty:

```
# rfkill list
```

Pressing the hardware button only returns a key code:

[kernel] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

[kernel] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

----------

## Logicien

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> The bios has a Wifi-Ethernet policy enabled to support only Ethernet exclusively.

 

Did-you enable only the Wifi or Wifi plus cabled Ethernet in the Bios? Wifi is an Ethernet device with wireless extensions.

----------

## Massimo B.

Both is enabled in the Bios, Wifi and Ethernet. However the policy only allows to have only one being used at the same time. Other operating systems seem to consider that, not sure if Linux is restricted by that as well and how it is implemented. I can see both devices, I can set ethernet up, while I fail to set Wifi up, supposed to be restricted by rfkill. So maybe I need to unplug ethernet to make Wifi usable? But that did not work.

Right now I wondered that rfkill list is empty.

----------

## Logicien

It's the first time I see a computer force a user to choose between Ethernet cabled and wireless. If you enabe only Wifi in the Bios does Linux see it, does rfkill see it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Massimo B.,

rfkill support is in two pieces.  It sounds like you have the user space part.

There is also a kernel driver.  You need both parts.

Linux can work with all the combinations of wired and wifi, its up to you.

Set the BIOS to enable both, then its up to the operating system to manage the interfaces.

----------

## Massimo B.

I know, I already have the kernel module installed. As I don't have the bios access, I need to work with that restriction. The benefit or gain of security of such a policy is obscure, so don't discuss this part.

----------

## Massimo B.

The HP feature is called "LAN/WLAN Switching" in the BIOS/UEFI setup. I've seen several Elitebook models supporting that.

On Windows a plugged Ethernet disables the Wifi. I don't know it it is the driver respecting that or some hardware.

At least on Linux I was not able to get the Wifi working after unplugging Ethernet connection, and it's still blocked by RF-kill. Any idea?

----------

